# new "no trespassing sign"



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I have to lay this out for you first, I live on kessling street , that runs east and west. Our property lines go back about 650 ft. our street goes to the west to the first cross street, ( Vassar), north and south, so, we have this corner of woods . the people who live on the cross street property line goes back 1800-ft. so it runs behind ours. all the lots, on both streets are normal city lots in width, prolly 80 feet wide on both streets.So, if I walk out back, for a hike, every 80 feet, I cross a different property line. The woodlot behind us has never been posted 
, so if I got a deer , it has 2 choices run to my yard, ( never has) or out until it expires. so , in my little 1/4 acre, I have a tree stand, ground blind, and new this year a water hole and kill plot. well now, the immediate property behind me has posted 'no trespass" signs, right up to my property line. So, if I shoot a deer , and it runs 50 yds, I can't cross the 80 feet in front of me to go get it. I also do not go onto posted property, so am not sure what to do. The person who did this survey has left her name and address so, I am writing a letter asking her as to how I could be able to cross, just in the case of retrieval. I went to show my wife my new 50x40 food plot, and she noticed the no trespass signs that were not there 2 days ago also , they must have seen my stands because there are 3 signs, all bordering my line. very frustrating


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Skip the letter. Go introduce yourself, and ask for permission in person to cross the line only in the event that it is necessary to retrieve a deer. If she says no, find a more appropriate place to hunt. Doesn't seem like much of a dilemna to me at all, seems real simple.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Martian said:


> I have to lay this out for you first, I live on kessling street , that runs east and west. Our property lines go back about 650 ft. our street goes to the west to the first cross street, ( Vassar), north and south, so, we have this corner of woods . the people who live on the cross street property line goes back 1800-ft. so it runs behind ours. all the lots, on both streets are normal city lots in width, prolly 80 feet wide on both streets.So, if I walk out back, for a hike, every 80 feet, I cross a different property line. The woodlot behind us has never been posted
> , so if I got a deer , it has 2 choices run to my yard, ( never has) or out until it expires. so , in my little 1/4 acre, I have a tree stand, ground blind, and new this year a water hole and kill plot. well now, the immediate property behind me has posted 'no trespass" signs, right up to my property line. So, if I shoot a deer , and it runs 50 yds, I can't cross the 80 feet in front of me to go get it. I also do not go onto posted property, so am not sure what to do. The person who did this survey has left her name and address so, I am writing a letter asking her as to how I could be able to cross, just in the case of retrieval. I went to show my wife my new 50x40 food plot, and she noticed the no trespass signs that were not there 2 days ago also , they must have seen my stands because there are 3 signs, all bordering my line. very frustrating


It appears that you will have to gun hunt to be able to drop a deer in its tracks if you can’t get permission to trespass on your neighbors property.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Martian said:


> my little 1/4 acre


So you hunt on 1/4 acre ?


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I have deer hunted for 28 years, ( 40-68), and never gotten a deer with a gun, you may be right


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Either the posted lands owner wants no trespassing period , or worries you'll use the property if not posted.....OR , does not like hunting.

Until you know , you don't know.
Asking for permission to make a recovery (should it be required) is an obligation on your part.
Before or after the fact. And with the likelyhood of an arrow being carried ,before might well be better. Knowing if the owner wants you to phone them first, or attend , or just want you to get the deer off the property.
I would doubt anyone on small parcels wants a dead deer that is not their doing spoiling on their property.

Just hope the owner is not feeding ,or worse ...Naming deer ; with affection.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

hahaha, I hear a lot of work going on back there, and off to the East, it looks like a big food plot, Well 80 wide, by whatever in length, and I can see in the winter last year, a condo box blind went in . I am currently writing a letter, including my Ph #, so I do not go to retrieve an animal while he/she are hunting, and spoil their sit. so am looking for all the tactful ways to address this.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Martian said:


> so , *in my little 1/4 acre*, I have a tree stand, ground blind, and new this year a water hole and kill plot. well now, the immediate property behind me has posted 'no trespass" signs, right up to my property line. So, if I shoot a deer , and it runs 50 yds, I can't cross the 80 feet in front of me to go get it.


Hopefully that's a misprint and you meant to say 1/4 section. Hunting on a quarter acre is basically hunting with the assumption that you'll be trespassing onto someone's land to retrieve. As a property owner who sometimes lets people onto my land to retrieve, thereby disrupting my own hunts, that's kind of an a-hole move, especially if your neighbor uses their land for hunting and recreational activities. I mean once or twice every couple years or so when your neighbor made an ethical shot on a tract of land that he's not purposefully trying to have deer go onto my property is okay. But if a guy set up right on my line with the assumption that he will go on to my land every time he shoots something, we're going to have a problem. You need to rethink this setup, sorry to say. 

If indeed this is what you intended to write, and you aren't trolling, I think your neighbor's intention is pretty clear. Writing them a letter will not accomplish anything.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I have more land than that, however, my stand is within 30' of two property lines. My neighbor has 40 acres and two of his stands are within 30' of my property line. We have reciprocal agreements that we can go on each other's property as long as we drop a text and get a reply.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

So.... take this map and draw it out for us.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I have more land than that, however, my stand is within 30' of two property lines. My neighbor has 40 acres and two of his stands are within 30' of my property line. We have reciprocal agreements that we can go on each other's property as long as we drop a text and get a reply.


Your neighbor is more tolerant than most, but then again, it sounds like a quid-pro-quo situation. Also, if you're shooting on to your land, I assume an animal has more room to run on your property, so it's not a near certainty you'll be trespassing. If OP is shooting on his land (which at a 1/4 acre, is pretty questionable as well), he's going to need permission from another neighbor too. Sounds like a real headache.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Your neighbor is more tolerant than most, but then again, it sounds like a quid-pro-quo situation. Also, if you're shooting on to your land, I assume an animal has more room to run on your property, so it's not a near certainty you'll be trespassing. If OP is shooting on his land (which at a 1/4 acre, is pretty questionable as well), he's going to need permission from another neighbor too. Sounds like a real headache.


650x80 is > 1 acre. Still not enough, especially with an 80 ft wide lot


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

no my land is prolly 1/4 acre. the 40 acres behind me has never been posted and property lines run east to west which as i stated, you would cross lines, every 80 feet.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Had I not had this agreement it would certainly put a cramp in hunting where I do, and hunting the property in general. Guy a few years ago put a good liver shot on a deer on my property and it still went 1/4 mile seemingly unaffected until it bedded up in a corn field and died.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Martian said:


> no my land is prolly 1/4 acre. the 40 acres behind me has never been posted and property lines run east to west which as i stated, you would cross lines, every 80 feet.


So you cant gun hunt because of the 450 ft rule?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

1/4 acre is 80x136 ft. This has got to be trolling.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> So.... take this map and draw it out for us.
> 
> View attachment 429145


as you can see, the lots on both streets are narrow. but ours only go back a short distance. the ones on Vassar go to the end of our street, but very short in width. and my lot being 650 by 80, you are correct at the acre mark , but 2/3 of this is yard. A few years ago, hiking, I met a vassar guy who asked what I was doing, (farther out, ) he also noticed , I had a tote bag, and he asked me what I was bringing out. i laughed, and told him I moved up this way from Detroit area, and loved the woods, but hated to see garbage, so I told him I was taking things out of the woods, and showed him the whiskey bottle , the paper, and 2 gold balls (somehow), and he told me I could walk out there any time I wanted, but now i can't get past my property


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> So you cant gun hunt because of the 450 ft rule?


 no, i can hunt, but it may be difficult to make a retrieval. . The point I was making is that of my acre property, maybe only 1/4 acre was wooded, and I am not trolling, I am looking for suggestions as to how to tactfully talk to the neighbor


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Martian said:


> as you can see, the lots on both streets are narrow. but ours only go back a short distance. the ones on Vassar go to the end of our street, but very short in width. and my lot being 650 by 80, you are correct at the acre mark , but 2/3 of this is yard. A few years ago, hiking, I met a vassar guy who asked what I was doing, (farther out, ) he also noticed , I had a tote bag, and he asked me what I was bringing out. i laughed, and told him I moved up this way from Detroit area, and loved the woods, but hated to see garbage, so I told him I was taking things out of the woods, and showed him the whiskey bottle , the paper, and 2 gold balls (somehow), and he told me I could walk out there any time I wanted, but now i can't get past my property


It sounds like the guy who put up signs is sick of trespassers. Good luck.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Martian said:


> hahaha, I hear a lot of work going on back there, and off to the East, it looks like a big food plot, Well 80 wide, by whatever in length, and I can see in the winter last year, a condo box blind went in . I am currently writing a letter, including my Ph #, so I do not go to retrieve an animal while he/she are hunting, and spoil their sit. so am looking for all the tactful ways to address this.


Oh , so now you tell me...

One "neighbor" (as with others) has my go ahead to track/pursue wounded game across my lines with recovery as the goal. In exchange for the same.
No need to call me. Or come get me. Or anything but have at it.
Last year he waited hours till past noon before stopping to ask permission. Even though already having permission.
Which was considerate of him. But , he is not going to ruin my hunting regardless. It's "our" hunting the same deer. If they are on them ,I'm not . And vise versa.

Yet none of the permittees allowed to track wounded deer at will have done so (yet) without finding me first, and the second of the two times it was more on a line than over. (Who cares when they already have permission? But they did care.)


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Man why can't some you you guys live by where i hunt . I guaranty you guys would get sick of the smell before i run out of ammo


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

No-Bama said:


> I have no problem with letting a neighbor with a suitable property recover deer on my property. Case in point; the neighbor across the street from my property lives on his acre. He's an island with ag fields owned by his family on both sides and behind him, that he obviously has permission to retrieve deer out of. One side of his property has some evergreens, and tall grasses that act as a screen. Occasionally deer will leave my property and head through his property to feed in the fields, using this funnel of sorts. He'll shoot one out his window if he gets the chance, but doesn't hunt seriously.
> 
> He's never had a deer run back to my property that I'm aware of, but if he did, I'd have no problem letting him retrieve it.
> 
> ...


Ok but here's the thing. None of us own the deer. We only own the land. If a deer is shot on another parcel and runs onto my land it wouldnt matter to me if the deer was shot on a 1/4 acre, 5 acre or 300 acre parcel. It seems we are talking about being prejudice against another hunter based on the amount of land he can afford. 

The way I read the post was the guy has hunted there for decades with permission to retrieve on the 80 acres. He has always crossed this sliver of land without issue and now someone has put up a sign. He hasnt hunted now that the sign is up he is asking advice on how to handle asking permission. If the man knocked on my door he would have permission and I would wish him luck and remind him he cannot hunt my land just retrieve. The odds of him being a bother to me are pretty minimal and it seems the odds of him getting a deer would be minimal as well. If he can pull it off and enjoy himself in the process....good for him. 

If the landowner of the sliver of.land doesnt grant him access I agree he shouldnt hunt. Sucks for him but it is what it is.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> Ok but here's the thing. None of us own the deer. We only own the land. If a deer is shot on another parcel and runs onto my land it wouldnt matter to me if the deer was shot on a 1/4 acre, 5 acre or 300 acre parcel. It seems we are talking about being prejudice against another hunter based on the amount of land he can afford.
> 
> The way I read the post was the guy has hunted there for decades with permission to retrieve on the 80 acres. He has always crossed this sliver of land without issue and now someone has put up a sign. He hasnt hunted now that the sign is up he is asking advice on how to handle asking permission. If the man knocked on my door he would have permission and I would wish him luck and remind him he cannot hunt my land just retrieve. The odds of him being a bother to me are pretty minimal and it seems the odds of him getting a deer would be minimal as well. If he can pull it off and enjoy himself in the process....good for him.
> 
> If the landowner of the sliver of.land doesnt grant him access I agree he shouldnt hunt. Sucks for him but it is what it is.


I dont think anyone is saying it's bad to ask. We are saying it's not cool to expect to be granted access because you shot a deer on a postage stamp.


----------



## No-Bama (Jan 1, 2013)

DirtySteve said:


> Ok but here's the thing. None of us own the deer. We only own the land. If a deer is shot on another parcel and runs onto my land it wouldnt matter to me if the deer was shot on a 1/4 acre, 5 acre or 300 acre parcel. It seems we are talking about being prejudice against another hunter based on the amount of land he can afford.
> 
> The way I read the post was the guy has hunted there for decades with permission to retrieve on the 80 acres. He has always crossed this sliver of land without issue and now someone has put up a sign. He hasnt hunted now that the sign is up he is asking advice on how to handle asking permission. If the man knocked on my door he would have permission and I would wish him luck and remind him he cannot hunt my land just retrieve. The odds of him being a bother to me are pretty minimal and it seems the odds of him getting a deer would be minimal as well. If he can pull it off and enjoy himself in the process....good for him.
> 
> If the landowner of the sliver of.land doesnt grant him access I agree he shouldnt hunt. Sucks for him but it is what it is.


You could be right. Would suck to have access to land, and then have the rug pulled out from underneath you. However, one should never operate on the assumption that an acre of land is suitable sized hunting property. Sure......you may see and shoot deer......but there's a lot more to it than just shooting a deer. 

There's no question, if someone is hunting on an acre plot, they're expecting to use other's land for their purposes. If they don't get that, they don't understand hunting. 

On top of that, the description the OP gave of his land doesn't jive with what you can see on the map. At least not as described.

And.....it's a good point you make about us not owning the deer, but owning the land. Well, let's say I own a little 40 acre parcel that I spend substantial time and money on improving to attract deer. I also spent a ton of money on the dirt itself. Should a guy that spent a fraction of what I spent; both in time and money, benefit from my hard work? Sure, it's his right, because he owns his land and I don't own the deer. If he wants to piggyback on my efforts, I'm fine with that. Just don't expect to double down by using my property to do so.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

No-Bama said:


> You could be right. Would suck to have access to land, and then have the rug pulled out from underneath you. However, one should never operate on the assumption that an acre of land is suitable sized hunting property. Sure......you may see and shoot deer......but there's a lot more to it than just shooting a deer.
> 
> There's no question, if someone is hunting on an acre plot, they're expecting to use other's land for their purposes. If they don't get that, they don't understand hunting.
> 
> ...


I think you are asking the wrong question here. Say a guy owns 4 acres and has been hunting his land for say a decade with no issue having a great relationship with his neighbors. Let's say you buy the 40 next to him and spend alot of money for a prime piece of land. You dump alot of time and money into your land making it a deer haven improving your neighbors land at the same time. Is he now taking advantage of you and your efforts or is he just doing the same thing he has been for 10 yrs? 

The way I see it if he is an ethical sportsman and is hunting his land I have no issue with the guy. I wouldn't deny him tracking rights over the size of his lot. I would also grant rights to hunt safety zones that I own. I have in the past. When I built my house a guy had a hot stand 80 yards from my bedroom. I told him if he didnt mind hunting next to me have at it because it was his land. 

If the guy broke my rules about notifying me when he is tracking or shot deer on my land that would be different.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

okay, I did take some advice, and knocked on the door. They are new to the area, and told me they have 13 folks back up to their property, but I was the only one to come see them. They do not want me to hunt their property, but told me to absolutely go get my deer, and , we swapped Ph#, and he said if I needed help , he would help me drag it out. they are also want to join the archery club I belong to, and then this late winter, he asked me if I could show him how to make maple syrup. I think I got a new pair of friends. He suggested a phone exchange for 2 reasons, safety, and also if they are on a sit, I do not want to walk across and perhaps mess up their hunt. This morning, I left a quart of Maple syrup on their porch. all is well, so I will not be going to find someplace else to hunt.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Martian said:


> okay, I did take some advice, and knocked on the door. They are new to the area, and told me they have 13 folks back up to their property, but I was the only one to come see them. They do not want me to hunt their property, but told me to absolutely go get my deer, and , we swapped Ph#, and he said if I needed help , he would help me drag it out. they are also want to join the archery club I belong to, and then this late winter, he asked me if I could show him how to make maple syrup. I think I got a new pair of friends. He suggested a phone exchange for 2 reasons, safety, and also if they are on a sit, I do not want to walk across and perhaps mess up their hunt. This morning, I left a quart of Maple syrup on their porch. all is well, so I will not be going to find someplace else to hunt.


Congrats on the networking.
Well done!


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Might want to look into your township ordinances. Davison township lists a 450' safety zone for hunting and *discharge* of any gun/bow. Take this with a grain of salt as it was a quick google search. My area I live is off limits also with a township ordinance. Some also have acreage limits.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

DirtySteve said:


> I think you are asking the wrong question here. Say a guy owns 4 acres and has been hunting his land for say a decade with no issue having a great relationship with his neighbors. Let's say you buy the 40 next to him and spend alot of money for a prime piece of land. You dump alot of time and money into your land making it a deer haven improving your neighbors land at the same time. Is he now taking advantage of you and your efforts or is he just doing the same thing he has been for 10 yrs?
> 
> The way I see it if he is an ethical sportsman and is hunting his land I have no issue with the guy. I wouldn't deny him tracking rights over the size of his lot. I would also grant rights to hunt safety zones that I own. I have in the past. When I built my house a guy had a hot stand 80 yards from my bedroom. I told him if he didnt mind hunting next to me have at it because it was his land.
> 
> If the guy broke my rules about notifying me when he is tracking or shot deer on my land that would be different.


I think there should be at least a sliver of expectation that the animal he shoots will die on his property and not hunt under the assumption that if he hits something he now has the expectation to trespass. That's crap.
Is it a bias against a small landowner? Maybe, but who gauranteed him the right to be able to hunt it in the first place?
If hunting was that important then buy a piece of suitable land to do it.
I have 26, and out of maybe 15, 16 deer I've had two leave my property that I was able to recover after securing permission.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Jimbos said:


> I think there should be at least a sliver of expectation that the animal he shoots will die on his property and not hunt under the assumption that if he hits something he now has the expectation to trespass. That's crap.
> Is it a bias against a small landowner? Maybe, but who gauranteed him the right to be able to hunt it in the first place?
> If hunting was that important then buy a piece of suitable land to do it.
> I have 26, and out of maybe 15, 16 deer I've had two leave my property that I was able to recover after securing permission.


In this case the landowners around him gave him the right to hunt his land by granting him access to retrieve deer. All I am saying is I would also if I was his neighbor. We have a big enough decline in hunters as it is. I dont need to contribute to the issue. 

Looks like things are working out for the OP.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Martian, Glad everything worked out good for you. In person was the way to go!! Letters and this texting crap leaves to much open for interpretation. Good hunting to you..


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

bluealaskan said:


> Martian, Glad everything worked out good for you. In person was the way to go!! Letters and this texting crap leaves to much open for interpretation. Good hunting to you..


thank you bluealaskan. sometimes you have a dilema, and know how to fix it, but could be wrong, so I ask of other opinions, good luck to you anad be safe!!!


----------



## graybeard (Jan 4, 2006)

Rainman68 said:


> Might want to look into your township ordinances. Davison township lists a 450' safety zone for hunting and *discharge* of any gun/bow. Take this with a grain of salt as it was a quick google search. My area I live is off limits also with a township ordinance. Some also have acreage limits.


You do not have to be 450 ft for archery any more.Law was changed two years ago i think.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

graybeard said:


> You do not have to be 450 ft for archery any more.Law was changed two years ago i think.


True for hunting on land legal to hunt. In the suburban areas local laws apply. I highlight *discharge* which means in areas you can't even target practice with a bow in your back yard.

It's up to the hunter to check local laws, just saying.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

in Davison , there is no problem


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

i hear gunfire here all the time. I went to town hall, asked them about it, and they said shoot away


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

Jimbos said:


> I think there should be at least a sliver of expectation that the animal he shoots will die on his property and not hunt under the assumption that if he hits something he now has the expectation to trespass. That's crap.
> Is it a bias against a small landowner? Maybe, but who gauranteed him the right to be able to hunt it in the first place?
> If hunting was that important then buy a piece of suitable land to do it.
> I have 26, and out of maybe 15, 16 deer I've had two leave my property that I was able to recover after securing permission.


You would be awesome to have as a neighbor


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

i have a friend who is a retired cop. her neighbor had his Son (Prolly 8) out back shooting a .22 A newer neighbor called the police so when my friend was walking her dog, she went down to see what was up, (she knew the cop), and asked what was up? Well the person who called said there is a grown man with a little boy shooting a weapon. the police have to respond. They talked to the father of the child seen everything is safe, and went back to the caller, who really could not believe this was happening. The cop said it is his father, the situation is safe, he is showing his Son gun safety, It's how we do it here. the caller said , " but its a gun" the cop said " maybe moving from Sterling Heights was not a good idea for you. The funny thing is they had moved from Sterling Heights, in search of country , but with city regs.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

also, to close this issue out, thank you for all the responses, and some advise, and today, I swung by his house, they are working, and left a quart of home made maple syrup and a thank you note


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Glad it all worked out for both parties. I've found a face to face conversation eliminates the oppotunity for miscommunication, and is the simplest way to clear these things up. In cases like this simpler is better. There was a chance you could have gotten news you didn't want to hear. In that instance with a face to face, the other party would have had an opportunity to explain their side and hopefully avoid hard feelings between neighbors. Glad you don't even have to consider that bridge, let alone cross it.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Maybe this will help. the big long property that i am guessing is the one behind whichever it the original poster was Sold in April of this year. New owner trying to lay claim to his spot. but as others has said, he needs you too, in order to track.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wish I could get that amount of land for 150k  I guess I need to move!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

ArrowFlinger said:


> Maybe this will help. the big long property that i am guessing is the one behind whichever it the original poster was Sold in April of this year. New owner trying to lay claim to his spot. but as others has said, he needs you too, in order to track.
> 
> View attachment 429897
> View attachment 429897


thank you so much for posting this, I was going to go to the town hall and take a picture of the plot maps. one guy on here said my description of these property lines made no sense. well there is. when you see it on a plot map, it looks like everybody is going to own a double wide, and have their own landing strip. thanks


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

You speak like a guy who doesn't own land............


DirtySteve said:


> I think you are asking the wrong question here. Say a guy owns 4 acres and has been hunting his land for say a decade with no issue having a great relationship with his neighbors. Let's say you buy the 40 next to him and spend alot of money for a prime piece of land. You dump alot of time and money into your land making it a deer haven improving your neighbors land at the same time. Is he now taking advantage of you and your efforts or is he just doing the same thing he has been for 10 yrs?
> 
> The way I see it if he is an ethical sportsman and is hunting his land I have no issue with the guy. I wouldn't deny him tracking rights over the size of his lot. I would also grant rights to hunt safety zones that I own. I have in the past. When I built my house a guy had a hot stand 80 yards from my bedroom. I told him if he didnt mind hunting next to me have at it because it was his land.
> 
> If the guy broke my rules about notifying me when he is tracking or shot deer on my land that would be different.


Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It looks like it’s huntable but recovery could be very difficult without permission before an arrow is released. Good luck with your quest to get permission for recovery.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

sureshot006 said:


> Wish I could get that amount of land for 150k  I guess I need to move!


No need to wish your life away. You should be able to get a half section of land for half that $ amount.
https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/320-Acres-Aho-Rd-Rudyard-MI-49780/2096404465_zpid/?mmlb=g,0


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> No need to wish your life away. You should be able to get a half section of land for half that $ amount.
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/320-Acres-Aho-Rd-Rudyard-MI-49780/2096404465_zpid/?mmlb=g,0


I know there is vacant land fairly cheap. I am talking a place within 30 min drive of work. A decent house on a few acres where I'm located is gonna be well north of $300k, closer to 400.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

your property is less than 30 yards wide, so you cant really shoot east or west without having a missed shot go into your neighbors back yard. neighbor to the south and shoot north or south and anything you shoot will run off your land. you are better off heading over to Ortonville or Holly Rec


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> I know there is vacant land fairly cheap. I am talking a place within 30 min drive of work. A decent house on a few acres where I'm located is gonna be well north of $300k, closer to 400.


Don't feel bad, like that here too. I have been driving a couple hours north and have 1000's of acres to hunt for free and not much pressure.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

hawgeye said:


> You speak like a guy who doesn't own land............
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No I have land. Not hunting land because I truly enjoy the challenges of hunting state land. I couldnt imagine hunting the same 100 acres year after year regardless. Of how good it may or may not be. 

Besides the property my home sits on I own lake frontage up north. I have never denied anyone the use of my land, boat launch or dock. It is a vacant lot. I often find people using my property when I go there. Typically they scurry away or start apologizing when I show up. I typically flag them down and introduce myself and let them know I dont mind them using my property when I am not there as long as they treat it with respect and try to police it so others do too. I give then my number and ask them to let me know if they see anyone causing trouble or messing with my stuff. I have about 15 locals keeping an eye on my place and they call the police if anyone parties there after dark. My lot.is expensive and a prime piece of land for the lake. I find it is better to make friends than enemies with the locals.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

We what would you do if you showed up and the neighbor invited his buddy to set up his fifth wheel on your property? Or Everytime you showed up it was heaped garbage? Or your stuff was repeatedly stolen? Yard trenched out? Still going to be open to public? 

If someone is man enough to come ask permission in person I have no problem. Someone who just goes ahead and trespasses without asking and ruins my hunting? He won't be allowed back on my property.



DirtySteve said:


> No I have land. Not hunting land because I truly enjoy the challenges of hunting state land. I couldnt imagine hunting the same 100 acres year after year regardless. Of how good it may or may not be.
> 
> Besides the property my home sits on I own lake frontage up north. I have never denied anyone the use of my land, boat launch or dock. It is a vacant lot. I often find people using my property when I go there. Typically they scurry away or start apologizing when I show up. I typically flag them down and introduce myself and let them know I dont mind them using my property when I am not there as long as they treat it with respect and try to police it so others do too. I give then my number and ask them to let me know if they see anyone causing trouble or messing with my stuff. I have about 15 locals keeping an eye on my place and they call the police if anyone parties there after dark. My lot.is expensive and a prime piece of land for the lake. I find it is better to make friends than enemies with the locals.


Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

DirtySteve said:


> No I have land. Not hunting land because I truly enjoy the challenges of hunting state land. I couldnt imagine hunting the same 100 acres year after year regardless. Of how good it may or may not be.
> 
> Besides the property my home sits on I own lake frontage up north. I have never denied anyone the use of my land, boat launch or dock. It is a vacant lot. I often find people using my property when I go there. Typically they scurry away or start apologizing when I show up. I typically flag them down and introduce myself and let them know I dont mind them using my property when I am not there as long as they treat it with respect and try to police it so others do too. I give then my number and ask them to let me know if they see anyone causing trouble or messing with my stuff. I have about 15 locals keeping an eye on my place and they call the police if anyone parties there after dark. My lot.is expensive and a prime piece of land for the lake. I find it is better to make friends than enemies with the locals.


You and I would get along great. I am the same way and always have been. Before living here all the time many of the people watched over our place. They are what I call good neighbors and now good friends


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> No I have land. Not hunting land because I truly enjoy the challenges of hunting state land. I couldnt imagine hunting the same 100 acres year after year regardless. Of how good it may or may not be.
> 
> Besides the property my home sits on I own lake frontage up north. I have never denied anyone the use of my land, boat launch or dock. It is a vacant lot. I often find people using my property when I go there. Typically they scurry away or start apologizing when I show up. I typically flag them down and introduce myself and let them know I dont mind them using my property when I am not there as long as they treat it with respect and try to police it so others do too. I give then my number and ask them to let me know if they see anyone causing trouble or messing with my stuff. I have about 15 locals keeping an eye on my place and they call the police if anyone parties there after dark. My lot.is expensive and a prime piece of land for the lake. I find it is better to make friends than enemies with the locals.





Scout 2 said:


> You and I would get along great. I am the same way and always have been. Before living here all the time many of the people watched over our place. They are what I call good neighbors and now good friends


You guys and those like you are a dying breed. I tip my hat to you. FM


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Forest Meister said:


> You guys and those like you are a dying breed. I tip my hat to you. FM


Many seem to forget that when growing up if the attitude had been as it is now they would not have had a place to hunt. I figure this is the least that I can do if someone asks to hunt


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

hawgeye said:


> We what would you do if you showed up and the neighbor invited his buddy to set up his fifth wheel on your property? Or Everytime you showed up it was heaped garbage? Or your stuff was repeatedly stolen? Yard trenched out? Still going to be open to public?
> 
> If someone is man enough to come ask permission in person I have no problem. Someone who just goes ahead and trespasses without asking and ruins my hunting? He won't be allowed back on my property.
> 
> ...


Ok so the obvious answer here would be if I found trash heaped I would change my logic and post the land But i think you are missing the point a little. I dont have these issues BECAUSE of my policies.

I have owned the land since 2005. The first thing I did was talk to my insurance company and make sure I had coverage. They informed me I should post the land so I did. To me that was a huge mistake. Within a week my signs were taken down and destroyed and I had glass bottles broken on my beach. A few weeks later someone piled a bunch of dead carp along my beach. I think drawing attention to myself as a new owner created conflict with people that probably never otherwise even cared about the property. This created more traffic on the land with people checking it out etc....

So one day I showed up and an elderly man was sitting in his van on my lot eating an icecream cone reading the newspaper. As I pulled up behind him he got nervous and I simply introduced myself. He started apologizing and said he had been coming there for years and didnt know it had been sold which I knew he knew. I was extremely nice and told him to continue to enjoy the sunsets and gave him my number. I told him if anyone had issue with him being on my land to have them talk to me. He was surprised and appreciative. I then told him if he saw anyone creating trouble on my land I would appreciate a phone call to make me aware. 

The next day I was on the land and a vehicle pulled up with some jetskis. They were obviously going to use my property to keep from paying at the boat ramp down the street. As they tried to turn around and bug out of there I flagged them down. I said hey anytime you want to use my ramp you are more than welcome. I just ask that you keep the place clean and treat it with respect. I also gave then my number and asked them to call me is they saw anything suspicious or people causing trouble. They were going to use my land when I wasnt there anyway. 

I continued to do this over the next few years with people of all age groups. I even gave my number to a few boys that were fishing my dock. A couple were dog walkers that like to let their dog swim. 

Since the first few months I have never had an issue on my land. Not one piece of trash. I have a picnic table, a dock that sits on the land when I remove it, a fire ring and a chord of hard wood stacked there in plain view from the road. I have never had a piece of wood stolen or even an initial carved in my picnic table.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

stickman1978 said:


> So you hunt on 1/4 acre ?


You only need a tree and a small circumference around it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Martian, 

There is the skinny strip directly behind you, then one more to the South of that. Then there are two 18's directly south of that. I own the 50 south of them (to bristol road). My land would be immediately south of the 18 with the rectangular pond, as shown in your early pics.

If a hit deer travels to mine, (which isn't very far at all), I would need a phone call to know you are out there. With that, I can plan some "dead time" to let the land rest. Please spread this to the neighbors as I am fine with retrieval but just want to know. What I don't want is someone going for a leisure stroll on place, as I try to stay out as much as possible. 

You can PM me for my number.

With respect to land not previously posted or never posted, as you know there is no public land back there. The big chunk of woods is very much off limits for hiking or anything, so please take heed with that info. 

I'd simply say that posted or not, do go in without asking first.

It sure sounds like the deer in our area are gonna have to walk a tight rope to make it through each day...

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

It sure wouldn't take much for a poor hit to make it my way...









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Just keep shooting until one falls on your property, or the neighbor let's you recover one.

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

swampbuck said:


> Just keep shooting until one falls on your property, or the neighbor let's you recover one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S367VL using Michigan Sportsman yeah,, thats a good idea


----------

